# !
,      !   !  :Embarrassment:  

 !

----------

""
-  ..
   ..

.

     .

16.07.2007                      .

----------


## Sahara

. ""   ...
       16.07.2007. 9  )   .
,

----------

*Sahara*,       .        , .. ,       .      " - " -      .

..      14      . (). , ,         .

----------


## Sahara

**,    ,  .    ,    ,  .

----------


## stas

> Sahara,       .


          :            .

----------

*stas*,      ,          .   ,        ,    ,     "    - " - , .

----------


## Sahara

> "    - " - , .


           ?

----------


## jul-2000

> "    - " - , .


.   "   - ". .  .

----------


## Sahara

*jul-2000*,     ... . 
**,           ?

----------

.          .   ,         .    14   .       ,     ,          .
   ,    ,  :   14     .

----------

**,              ?     ?        ,    ?

----------


## Sahara

> ,    ,  :   14     .

----------

**,              14 . 

*Sahara*,   :      ,        .   - ,     .

 - ! -  .

----------


## jul-2000

> .          .


.  .   . 80  "     ,     * ,   2* .....".  ?    2 ,    ,   ,       .   -  ,   2 .
 : "                 ". ..,       ,     -  .    - .

----------


## jul-2000

> ,              14 .


  :Hmm:   :quest:     ?

----------


## Sahara

**,     


> 14     .


.      -  .

----------


## stas

> "    - " -


    ,            .  - .   ,         -    ,    .    ,         -     ,    ,     .




> "   - ".


     - ,  .  " -"  .

----------

> ,              14 .


  ?        .      01  "  30 " -           15 .

----------


## ׸

:       00.00.00 ( **!!!),      (     ),   , ,   ,    2   :Wink:

----------


## jul-2000

> (     ),


 *׸* ,     .    .



> , ,   ,    2


      2      .   .        .

----------


## ׸

> .


. 80 



> 2      .   .        .[/


   ,   ,    -   . :yes:  
  ,     ""  ,      
"              .      ,           ,                  ".

  ,   ?

----------


## ׸

** , ,   ,     , ,  . ,     2 .

----------


## jul-2000

*׸* , , ,     . 

  ,   ?
,   ,   ,  ,    ,      .    . 
** ,       ,    14   .    .    .    


> (     ),


   .
        .     .

----------


## stas

> ,   ,     , ,  . ,     2 .


*׸* ,    ...   ,         ,     ,   ,   .     ,       -        "",       .

----------


## stas

,      #3  *Sahara*,       :Smilie: .

----------


## ׸

,       .       ?
1.	       (   );
2.	      (,  , ,    ),         ,   ,           .

     ,   ,   ,                  .           :   ,     ,  ,        ,   :  , , 16.07.07,           2    30.07.07   16.07.07.
 ,  .

,   "",  ,       ,     . :yes: 





> "",


 ,  ,       ?     ""    .

----------


## jul-2000

3.  ,   ,        (  ).
     -     ( )         .....
.

----------

"       01.08.08",  1-    ?

----------

.   "".    ,    -      .

----------

> ** 01.08.08


     01.08.2008

*""!*

----------


## metan1

:      _______  ___    ________________(.; .  ..)  _______________ .

----------

> _______________ .


 **

----------


## lyly-73@mail.ru

!   ,   ,      ,      .      (     ),   ,           , ?      ,        ,    14 ,     3, 5, 7, 10    ?     ...

----------


## lyly-73

> "       01.08.08",  1-    ?


    ,    " 01.08.08",   "" , ,  1-     ,   "" ,  1-   .

----------


## Laric

*lyly-73*,        ???
"        ** ".

    -   , ,     .     (  )     3, 5, 7 ,    .

----------

> " 01.08.08",   "" , ,  1-


*lyly-73*,   ,      31.07.2008  !

----------


## Lime

,    14  ..     ??    :  ..    -  29.12.08 -    (         )     ??         15.01.09??

----------


## Curly Sue

> ,    14  ..


, .

----------

> ,    14  .


     ?

14  .
*Lime*,       15 .         .   .

----------

*Lime*, 
,  , , ,      ,    .  ,      ,    .
       ,           .

     ,             ,           .              .

----------

,       ,                 ?

----------


## __

,     ...
,  , , ,        3 ...,   2 ...
  ""   !!!

----------


## __

> ,       ,                 ?


,  2 ...

----------


## Curly Sue

> ,       ,                 ?


   .    :Wink:

----------

, ,      :

   (    20.12.08)                 .   14.12.08.    ,       14        , .. 03.01.09?

  :     14           ?

----------


## Julast

?                 ?    ...

----------


## Julast

28- ,            .

----------

,        ,      6 ?      2,33?       ,  .

----------


## Julast

... ,    . 
  ,    6

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/pp922.htm -     




> 2,33


    ?

**,

----------

01.07.2008.,   30.12.2008     6 .  10000.

----------

6 , .    6 * (28/12) = 14   .

----------

5  .   -
   14  ,          .

     .

----------



----------


## Julast

> ... 6 * (28*12) = 14 ...


, 6*(28/12)=14

----------

*Julast*, ,    :Embarrassment:  .

----------

, , ,      :
    ,    17  ,      ,     ,   3 ,  .      17  (  )       ? 3 ? 
   ,          ,  ,     ,    ?

----------

> .          .   ,         .    14   .       ,     ,          .
>    ,    ,  :   14     .


!4     . ..  14 ,   14    15-

----------


## 1

,       ,          ,      ? -   -       !        :Smilie:

----------

-        ,     .  .        .         ?  ,

----------

-     - *      31.08.2009*,        31.08.2009, ..   ,   01.09 - !    :Big Grin:

----------

> -        ,     .  .        .         ?  ,


,      ,       . 
 ,    ,     ,      (.., ,      ,        ),       ,    .  -  -    ,     ,    .



**, ,  .

----------

:yes:    ,   ,       ""    ,

----------


## Vaclav

> ""    ,


      ?   __   :


> 


,  ,   __  ,      .     !        , , 3  (,      ,  ,    .),    __.      ""    ( )   ,  -     ! 
,             (      __),      ,   .  - ,   ""       (   :Wow: )!


> ,       .


     .   ,       ,   "" -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> ,   ,


      .       /        .

----------

,      1.10        .. 1.10,   ,      ,              14  ??????????

----------

,  .       .      ...  (   14 ).    .

----------


## Vaclav

> ,      1.10        .. 1.10,   ,      ,              14  ??????????


**,      " __ " -.     ,      (,       ,   ,  : , ,    ..  ..).   ** ,   " "  ** .    : __  ?       1 ,   .     __ ?



> ,  .       .      ...  (   14 ).    .


__ **! -,      " **... ".  __  (. 1)    -  __  !      ** _-_ ,     **  _-_ .     ,     ,  ,    "".
-,   .        ,   ,    __ **     .     (  )   -   (,    ),    **  -     .   ,      ,   "  ".   (        ) __   .

----------

14  (..   ,    ,     ,   ),      "      30.10.09"  "29.10.09" ?

----------


## Vaclav

16.10  ( ) ,   **   17.10   30.10.     __  .

----------

*Sahara*,   :      ,        .   - ,     .

 - ! -  .[/QUOTE]

      !   ,    -  !      .80 "              .      ,           ,                  ."    ""    ???

----------


## Nickolas45

!    ,     ,  :         - 17.12.2009. " "   .         31.12.2009.  - 28.12.2009           -      - " " ,  ..   ,          ..    17.12.2009, 30  (      ).  :       , 3  4 ,         ,     ,        ,     ,     ,     .                  ....  ...

----------

*Nickolas45*,     " "      . ,           ,             ( ,  ,     ,         -  ).
  .          .      "  ",    -        ,    ,     "",     , ,    " 25  ..".        2- ,            " 17.12.2009, , ",                31.12.2009.                 .           .

----------


## Nickolas45

,    .
:          ..   :yes:

----------


## Strelok100

,           18      17 .           .   ,         ,            ,  ?

----------

,  ,         .   !! !    ,     .

----------

!   "      17.11.10"  17.11.10.      "....  30.11.10"  17.11.10.  ""     .   "        30.11.10".  ,  ,     ,    , -     "".  ,      ""---   ,     ?

----------

,       2 ,     ,    ?     2    ?

----------

> ?


  :yes:              .    (   )    .

----------

.   )

----------

,   ,       ,      ???

----------

.

----------

, !     .    15 . .     .     , ..    ..    13.05.11   " "       .       ,   -   .   ,    -,     .    13.05.11.         .    ,        ,      . 
   ,       ,         ((( 
       . 16.05.11        ,  ?      -    ?        ?  ,         14.05,       ?

 , , , !   !

----------

,      . 
1.    ,   .   ,              .    ,   ,  . , ,  - ,   .  :          ,          .      (  ,    ).
2.     ()   ,      ,   .
3.         ,        .       "  ...",  .
4.  .     ""  ,                . 

,    ,       2- ,     , ,    ,   .        ,        -     .    -   , ..      .

 ,   .. - ,          .

----------

. ,   !     .    .   -  ,     . ,   -        , ..     ,   ...      ,     . ,   ,         2- ,     ,     ...        ,        -.
  : "    13.05.2011       , ..   ." , .
 ?        ?
       . ,         2- ,    , ,    ,   .    ,  .         .    ?   ?

----------

,        ,  ,    :   ,     .     :   ,            .           .
  "       13.05.2011    " - -   . ,   .   ,  .

----------

,  .    )      )    .    ,       -    ?

----------

, .. 05.07.2011.      12.09.2011.  19  .     12.09.2011.  26.06.2011. ..  15 .     ..     .      26.09.2011.   26.09.2011. 
:       ?         2,5 ?

----------

12.09.2011.  26.06.2011  :Wow:  -     ...

----------

> 26.09.2011.
> :       ?


  ,      26.09.2011

----------

> ,      26.09.2011


-      (  12.09.11  26.09.11      26.09.11).

   ,             ,   09.09.11.

----------


## 2

.
    ,     ,        .
      ,     2              ?     ,      .

----------

- .

----------


## 2

,        .        ...  ...

----------


## staff2

,           2-

----------

,          ,     , .

----------

.            (    ).     ,        (   , ).

----------


## _19

!
  21.05.2012 ,    23.05.2012   .    2-     4.06.2012.           . !

----------


## mln

4.06.2012 - ,      1     .

----------

!    ,   1 ,       15      2 ... ?

----------


## Storn



----------

,..   ,  ,         ,   ,    .    .                   .  ? 4 .

----------

> ,..   ,  ,         ,   ,    .    .                   .  ? 4 .


        ,     
   2 ,      ,    
       2

----------


## mln

> .                   .


    ,      (   ),   .

----------

20.07.2012    3.08.2012,      ,   ,      , -  ,..     .     ?       3-     3- ?

----------


## Flame67

.
   .         .      ,    .      . , ,        ,   .  .

----------


## mln

> .


       ?  ,             ,    .

    ,     .

----------

> 20.07.2012    3.08.2012,      ,   ,      , -  ,..     .     ?       3-     3- ?


,           ...        ,   .     ,     . , ,  -   ...       .      !

----------

> .
>    .         .      ,    .      . , ,        ,   .  .


 -,      .     -  .    .  ,   .   *mln*, 



> ,   .

----------


## mln

,    



> .


  :Embarrassment:

----------

*mln*, ,    ,      ... :Wink: 
    -       ?  -    ...

----------

**, ,    .

       ,   15 ,       1 , ,            :   ,   ,   ,  ,  .

----------

> **, ,    .
> 
>        ,   1- ,            :   ,   ,   ,  ,  .


,   !     .  ,  23 .  .  ?    ...  ,       .    !    .
    ...       ?      ...  ?
         ,       .       !

----------

> ...


,   .  -  ,       .

        .

----------

> .


,   15  ,    ... :Wink: 
 -.   ,  ,  - ,  .    .     ?    - ?       ...     .  ?  ,  ,     ,            .     ... :Frown:

----------

,           :Smilie:

----------

> ,


,        ...  .  . . :Wink:

----------

,  ?      , ,    .          ,      2 .    ( 1  )          (  2  ).  3 .      ?

----------

> ,  ?      , ,    .          ,      2 .    ( 1  )          (  2  ).  3 .      ?

----------

> 


? :Wow:

----------

> *Sahara*,       .        , .. ,       .      " - " -      .
> 
> ..      14      . (). , ,         .


,   ,    ,       .   .   14 ,     37  ,   .2     ,  "  ".         ,      . ,   ,    ,              .

----------

> ,   ,    ,       .   .   14 ,     37  ,   .2     ,  "  ".         ,      . ,   ,    ,              .


       ,     ,     
     -       .   -   
       ,        .

----------


## Pastor

!  :   ,  ,  14- .     1- ,   1-     2-   ,     ""  . ,             ?      ,  ,  7   ...

----------


## Pastor

! !  , ...))

----------

*Pastor*, , .  .   ...
       14- ,     .        "".    .

----------


## Pastor

> *Pastor*, , .  .   ...
>        14- ,     .        "".    .


      ,   .   ,       .        -  .      ,    ?       ,     ,    ? , !

----------

> ,    ?


      ,  



> ,     ,    ?


   ,    2 ?  ... ,     -  -

----------


## Pastor

,  .)

----------


## K.I.D.

! !
     2 ,       .
,     ,      , .. 7.08  "   2.09",        19.08  14  ,  .       ,      .       ? :Redface:

----------

*K.I.D.*,     ?      ,    ,    2- "".

----------

> ?


     ..

----------


## Piratka555

> ,


..     ,       ,       2 ?    ?

----------


## Nikost

> ..     ,       ,       2 ?    ?


  2- .        2   .       2    ,

----------

> ..     ,       ,       2 ?    ?


      " "
      - ,        ,       - 
              -

----------


## Piratka555

:    12.08.2013.,       14.08.2013.,     ? ,     ,   ,     ?

----------


## Storn

-    14 ....   .....

----------

